# Just found this brill site



## Neckender (Sep 6, 2007)

I was looking for somewhere to go this week end, googled wild camping Derbyshire, and found this brilliant site. So thanks and were off to matlock this week end.

 John.


----------



## hillwalker (Sep 6, 2007)

awrite trikerman, wellcome the site..i like ur bike trike,      cooool


----------



## walkers (Sep 6, 2007)

hi and welcome to wildcamping, hope you enjoy the site regardds lynn and tony


----------

